# Just stopped crying...



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

:cry: why,  once Michael Jackson's daughter spoke, I started boo-hooing like a baby...it was so sad... :cry:


----------



## Mandarin (Jul 7, 2009)

I cried for 2 straight hours.   But the end just really got me with his brother Marlon and then his daughter...


----------



## Deda (Jul 7, 2009)

I purposely didn't turn on the TV today.  I've no desire to see the spectacle associated with his death.  I think it's awful that those children can't mourn their father in private.  

And seriously - people crying with joy that they had "won a ticket"  I mean Kitten Love, it's a funeral.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2009)

Deda said:
			
		

> I purposely didn't turn on the TV today.  I've no desire to see the spectacle associated with his death.  I think it's awful that those children can't mourn their father in private.
> 
> And seriously - people crying with joy that they had "won a ticket"  I mean Kitten Love, it's a funeral.



I was glad I ONLY saw the last 5-10 minutes...my grief was so eerie and uncontrollable...soon as that child started crying, I wailed...

I'm not good at funerals, and didn't attend my first until I was an adult...I'm a communal "cryer"...if other people are crying, even if I didn't know the person, I cry too....

My exhusband's elderly uncle died, a man I never met.  I was sitting next to the man's elderly brother...and when I saw his shoulder start heaving from sobs...I bust out crying...my ex wasn't even crying...funerals are very embarrassing and draining to me...it's weird that a TV funeral upset me...now I gotta check if movie (fictional) funerals make me cry, then I might need to seek help


----------



## Mandarin (Jul 7, 2009)

Well, I did not think that it was a spectacle at all.  I found it to be a beautiful tribute.  The kids coming to the memorial, well, I would not have done that.  However, I took many grief classes in college and have spoken to many bereaved over the years.  Kids have the right to mourn as an adult would, if it is their choice. I don't know if it was Michael Jackson's children's choice or not to be there.  I do know that the daughter was firm about saying something. Her father also was no ordinary man and she grew up knowing this.

I was at my first funeral when I was 7 years old and it was my choice. Adults all around me tried to shield me and understandably so.  It was hard, but I think that it would have been harder had I not attended.  I would be regretting it now.  Just my take on it...


----------



## heyjude (Jul 7, 2009)

Phillysoaps,

I'm a communal cryer as well! I also have been known to shed tears (quietly) in the card store reading the Valentine and anniversary cards.   

I did see most of the celebration after I got home from work. There were definately some tearjerk moments. I guess his kids were there to see just how much people loved their father, and also because it was celebratory in nature.

Really surprized by the major news outlets interupting their programming to cover it.

Jude


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 7, 2009)

While I can certainly appreciate Michael Jackson for the obvious talent that he had, am I only one of about 5 people in the whole world who thinks they've all gone a bit overboard? I mean his "funeral" was like a celebrity concert. I agree that his children should have had the opportunity to say goodbye and mourn in private, and as for the rest of his family, well I think they'll take the money they can make from this anyway they can.
And who are they really mourning, Michael Jackson as he _used_ to be, or Wacko Jacko?
Just my two cents. :wink:


----------



## LJA (Jul 7, 2009)

I have to admit....I always thought Michael was an amazing performer, and waffled between what I believed during his trials, but today I was reminded of all the good he did, and of his kind heart.  Maybe he was just an eccentric soul beyond some's capacity to fully understand.  His daughter broke my heart today. I cried like everyone else.  I hope he has peace now, and I wish his kids love.


----------



## carebear (Jul 8, 2009)

It was on at work (we have TVs in a couple of the public areas including the cafeteria) so I couldn't completely avoid the whole thing.  





			
				ChrissyB said:
			
		

> While I can certainly appreciate Michael Jackson for the obvious talent that he had, am I only one of about 5 people in the whole world who thinks they've all gone a bit overboard? I mean his "funeral" was like a celebrity concert. I agree that his children should have had the opportunity to say goodbye and mourn in private, and as for the rest of his family, well I think they'll take the money they can make from this anyway they can.
> And who are they really mourning, Michael Jackson as he _used_ to be, or Wacko Jacko?
> Just my two cents. :wink:


I'm with you Chrissy.  It cost the totally broke state of California a fortune and for what?  a celebrity concert.

The waste of his gold coffin alone disgusts me.

So much about him and his life and his poor kids disgust me, actually.  His music was great - but seriously...


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 8, 2009)

Phew I'm not alone!!


----------



## carebear (Jul 8, 2009)

Sad to say, Chrissy, but I think it's just you and me against the world... sometimes it feels like you and me against the world...


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

Carebear and Chrissy, I do think you guys may be in the minority.  I was sure of his guilt in the child molestation trials because my theory is every adult is doing something or somebody...and it was never clear WHO MJ was doing.

HOWEVER, he's dead, it's over and I've crossed over to the forgiveness side.  What he did for the world outshines his alledged deeds (in a weird way) and those ARE his children because he "brought them into being" and I think the children knew the world wanted to be assured of that.  Right now his children are what counts and the best place for them is with the Jackson because thats who they are...as well as amongst the Jacksons is where his money should go too.


----------



## ChrissyB (Jul 8, 2009)

Carebear I know what you're sayin'. And I'm glad to be in good company!! 

And Philly, I am not being disprespectful to MJ or his children, or his family in anyway whatsoever. All I am saying, is, he's gone, leave it at that, and let the family have some peace. But I don't think that's what they want, I think they are so used to having their every move on camera, that it's second nature to them. I can't stand it when people come crawling out of the woodwork when someone has passed away, it's like they want to get their 15 seconds of the limelight. They all talk about how much they loved him blah blah blah. And for the state of California to pay for his funeral is just ridiculous. Add that to how many millions did they spend trying to prosecute him a few years ago? That is extremely hyprocritical in my eyes.
I am sad for his passing, just the same as I am sad for the 80 year old man from down the street that died last week. I'm sure he could have busted a few moves in his day too.
That's life, we live, we die. It happens to us all.


----------



## Deda (Jul 8, 2009)

Me 3.  Disgusting.  I tried to avoid the nonsense all day.  As soon as I turned on the TV last night. BAM - MJ Everywhere.  I suppose I just don't get the idol worship of an entertainer with dubious character.


----------



## Mandarin (Jul 9, 2009)

I agree that the funeral was overboard, but it still was a very nice tribute. I personally think that the funeral just should have taken place privately.  The tribute should have been a televison special or something like that at a later date.

On another note, I always thought that MJ was guilty of molestation until a couple of years ago when I spent hours reading up on the subject.  It really bothered me that I adored the music of a child molestor.  Then I read up on the subject in depth and was astounded at what happened and how wrong I was.  Read up on it for an hour and you will be shocked at the depths that some people will sink to for money.

Anyway, he was a weirdo and a drug addict. I believe that he was also mentally unstable.  He is dead, much of it his own making I am sure.  Still he did a lot for many people, I grew up on his music, and this is what I will remember.


----------



## kittywings (Jul 9, 2009)

You can count me in on the whole "I think this is overboard" thing.  I was never into him, I never really had an opinion on the whole molestation thing... on one hand, you think well, he IS weird but then you think people could easily take advantage of him.

A friend posted an article last night that said that the first accuser just admitted that he wasn't abused , that it was his dad's idea.  I don't know if the article is correct, because I'd think it would be all over the place today, but I could see it being true.

I just feel bad for him in the way that people didn't care when he was alive, but now that he's dead they go on... and on... and ON about how much they loved him.  I don't buy it.


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 9, 2009)

:roll: What disgusts me the most is everyone with a slightly wellknown face all of the sudden present themselves as being Michael Jackson's friend. 
If the man really did have some genuine friends, they would have protected him against himself, and he would still be in touch with the world, be the handsome black man he was born to be, he would have had a nose and probably still be alive  :cry: 
I'm totally with Carbear on the subject of the coffin; you hear about nothing other than how generous he was and how much he donated to other people, but a cold coffin is a real waste.
And to get real, it's public knowledge MJ didn't make love with his wives, had 12 year old kids in his bed and clearly has an unhealthy focus on young people. He totally isolated his children and preferred having them with him all the time over a proper education. Would you let your children have a sleepover at his place, or infact at any place with a man on his own?
Children thrive in a stable, warm and loving environment; with calmness and order. I don't think MJ provided any of that.
I did watch the ceremony, cause I really liked his music as a kid and think it's very sad how a person so gifted can sink so low.
I hope he would have liked the ceremony, and the children will be left alone to live normal lives.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 9, 2009)

I do think the money spent on the coffin could have better been spent. They could have sent 10,000 terminaly ill  children to disneyland as a their last dying wish. MJ woukld have loved that. They could have established a fund & sent 100 a year for eternity. That would have been a better tribute IMHO.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I do think the money spent on the coffin could have better been spent. They could have sent 10,000 terminaly ill  children to disneyland as a their last dying wish. MJ woukld have loved that. They could have established a fund & sent 100 a year for eternity. That would have been a better tribute IMHO.



well you know once your family gets control of things, they get handled alot differently.

IMO, I think what was really wrong with MJ is he was a "gay man" at a time, and in a family culture where that was totally unacceptable.  Then fame came on top of that which probably made it impossible for him to have discreet gay relationship, thats when I think he turned to children.  He could manipulate them and ensure their silence.

Maybe all that "lost my childhood" crap...really was a code that Joe Jackosn wouldn't allow him to be who he wanted to be...which I think was gay.


----------



## LJA (Jul 9, 2009)

Ehhhh...I wouldn't go as far as to guess someone's sexual preference, or define their weirdness absolutely, because Lord knows some would say I have kooky eccentricities myelf.  You may be dead on, but we'll never know. Several celebrities who knew him well (Whoopi Goldberg and Barry Gordy both said this) that they thought of Michael as _asexual_.  I did find it interesting that, during the memorial, presenters begrudgingly (it seemed) mentioned Joe Jackson in their condolences (a few omitted him completely) and MANY of them walked right by him in the hug procession of the family after they got offstage.  It was pretty blatant. I don't think this was a beloved man.  Whatever demons Michael had were likely implanted in him by his father. Why he opted to stick his kids in a home to be raised by the man, I have no idea.   They need to drop the coverage now (as if) and let those kids mourn in peace.  Which won't happen  because now the toxicology results are about to blow up.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

LJA said:
			
		

> Ehhhh...I wouldn't go as far as to guess someone's sexual preference, or define their weirdness absolutely, because Lord knows some would say I have kooky eccentricities myelf.  You may be dead on, but we'll never know. Several celebrities who knew him well (Whoopi Goldberg and Barry Gordy both said this) that they thought of Michael as _asexual_.  I did find it interesting that, during the memorial, presenters begrudgingly (it seemed) mentioned Joe Jackson in their condolences (a few omitted him completely) and MANY of them walked right by him in the hug procession of the family after they got offstage.  It was pretty blatant. I don't think this was a beloved man.  Whatever demons Michael had were likely implanted in him by his father. Why he opted to stick his kids in a home to be raised by the man, I have no idea.   They need to drop the coverage now (as if) and let those kids mourn in peace.  Which won't happen  because now the toxicology results are about to blow up.



I am on the fence about Joe Jackson, because I consider myself the "Joe Jackson" in my family...I raised 5 good kids and probably handed out way too many butt-whoopins.

I have a business associatiate who is a court official, he plays jazz on the side and his wife is an artist...one son is a bank robber doing 20 years and the other son is a drug addict...an they LOVE their parents.

So which would I rather be...the beloved mom of a buncha "losers" (sorry to sound harsh) or the hated mom of some kids living definately better than I had too.


----------



## LJA (Jul 9, 2009)

If your kids are teens, that's why they hate you.  It's like an unwritten law.  lol. It has nothing to do with discipline.  You are just destined to be the stupidest person alive, the biggest embarrassment, and every parent in the world is better than you until they hit 23 or so.  The brain begins to form then.  :wink:  Try not to take offense.  It's in their DNA...lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

LJA said:
			
		

> If your kids are teens, that's why they hate you.  It's like an unwritten law.  lol. It has nothing to do with discipline.  You are just destined to be the stupidest person alive, the biggest embarrassment, and every parent in the world is better than you until they hit 23 or so.  The brain begins to form then.  :wink:  Try not to take offense.  It's in their DNA...lol.



   OMG, I had to laugh when I saw this, thats who I am, I had 5 take me through the wringer and one who hates me from afar and one who does it close up


----------



## carebear (Jul 9, 2009)

he was gay?  did he tell us this?


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 9, 2009)

phillysoaps, there's butt whoopin's and there's serious abuse  :roll: 
And gosh when i go to visit friends and you can't even have a normal coversation or dinner... my hands really itch


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

carebear said:
			
		

> he was gay?  did he tell us this?


     :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

I say who cares what he was besides one hell of an entertainer , he is dead , can we not let him rest in peace  :?: 

Kitn


----------



## carebear (Jul 9, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> I say who cares what he was besides one hell of an entertainer , he is dead , can we not let him rest in peace  :?:
> 
> Kitn


I agree.


----------

